# Ccw permit



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Got a question on getting a license, do you get fingerprinted? And is it a extra fee? Read where it was 10$ a card or something like that. Picked up a application today and she never mentioned it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes you do , and its part of the permit fee..... as I remember


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

You get printed, just part of the process, no extra cost.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok thanks for the info..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Quick and easy. Hopefully where you get it done there isn’t a huge wait to get an appointment. Up in CLE Buddy who just got his had to wait a couple months to get an appointment


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If you live in a big , busy county , you can go to the next adjoining county to get it. I can't remember if its one or two counties away I live in Toledo , Lucas County, which has a long wait list. We went to the Henry County Sheriffs Dept. to get ours Much quicker
You need a passport photo too Some Depts. will take it on site , some won't . I got mine at Walgreens


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> If you live in a big , busy county , you can go to the next adjoining county to get it. I can't remember if its one or two counties away I live in Toledo , Lucas County, which has a long wait list. We went to the Henry County Sheriffs Dept. to get ours Much quicker
> You need a passport photo too Some Depts. will take it on site , some won't . I got mine at Walgreens


Yeah, if you live in a busy county, you can go to any adjoining county to apply. I live in Frankly county, last summer the wait for an appointment was almost 3 months. I went to Madison county (London) and they take walk-ins. You will need to complete your CCW class (I did mine online with Point Blank, had to go in to show I could handle a gun and hit a target afterward). You'll need a passport photo, and the fee for the application is 67 bucks which includes your background check and fingerprints (I think this is consistent across the state but don't quote me on that). I got mine in about 30 days, and you have to go back to pick it up at the sheriff's office.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Only allowed to go to adjacent county that has border on your county. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

ohiojmj said:


> Only allowed to go to adjacent county that has border on your county.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was adjacent then it was changed to any because of covid BUT that was temporary. They may have changed it back to adjacent, I know it was supposed to happen sometime early this year.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Last I heard, it was still any county...Last week kid at work was going to apply he was told any county.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

True on any county, news thing on tv about a fella from Cleveland went to portage was turned down, then went to Ashland and got his permit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Last I heard, it was still any county...Last week kid at work was going to apply he was told any county.


Believe you are correct Dovans


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Henry County mailed me mine Took a week or two


loves2fishinohio said:


> I got mine in about 30 days, and you have to go back to pick it up at the sheriff's office.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

My wife and I renewed ours last thurs, had to go 1 1/2 hours away to Lucas Co. Ours expired March 21st. We called our county the end of November to schedule appointments and at that point they were scheduling in June!! There was a big sign on the wall behind the woman that did our renewal that said "the adjacent county rule has changed, you can renew in any county in the state as long as you are a resident of ohio" also because of covid they have extended the expiration dates by 90 days but I am not sure for how long that extension will be in place.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Good to know any county, thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

You do not need passport, for identification a government picture ID will suffice. (Drivers License or state ID card )


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> You do not need passport, for identification a government picture ID will suffice. (Drivers License or state ID card )


You dont need a passport, you need a 2"x2" passport photo for your permit.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

This in person renewal process needs to go away.

send in the application along with the money and be done with it.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Most Sherrif Departments have the capability of taking you picture and putting it on your CCW card just like the DMV does for driving licenses and since it is basically state permit they do the same.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> Most Sherrif Departments have the capability of taking you picture and putting it on your CCW card just like the DMV does for driving licenses and since it is basically state permit they do the same.


That is true but every county is different, I went to Lucas last week to renew and I had to provide my own, Portage for example the last time I did not need one.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Henry County mailed me mine Took a week or two


I guess each county is different. When I went to pickup mine they took another digital photo to put on my file that I had received it. I wish they would have mailed it to me, would have saved me 45 minutes each way in gas money and a 20 minute wait to pick it up!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

use your dd214 and everything is free


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

All Thumbs said:


> use your dd214 and everything is free


be sure it's copy 4 (shows honorable d/c @ bottom) otherwise they are "supposed" by law to require you to return with copy 4


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I live in Stark County. When I finally got around to filing my application last September (we took our class in June.) I didn't realize you had to make an appointment. They were booked clear into April clear back in September. I ended up going to Tuscarawrus county. I only had to wait like a week and a half I think we paid $65 and that included the mugshot, fingerprinting, application processing and card. We went in on a Tuesday and our cards came in the mail that Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superhook273 (Oct 30, 2020)

snag said:


> Got a question on getting a license, do you get fingerprinted? And is it a extra fee? Read where it was 10$ a card or something like that. Picked up a application today and she never mentioned it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





snag said:


> Got a question on getting a license, do you get fingerprinted? And is it a extra fee? Read where it was 10$ a card or something like that. Picked up a application today and she never mentioned it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes on fingerprint but fee for the total ccw is $50.00 in Summit


----------



## Milan Mihailovic (May 22, 2020)

snag said:


> Got a question on getting a license, do you get fingerprinted? And is it a extra fee? Read where it was 10$ a card or something like that. Picked up a application today and she never mentioned it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No card everything is done electronically I live in Cleveland and went to the Mansfield office because they take walk-ins it was 67 all together and you could pay with credit card the class said cash or check only. They passed a law before covid you can go anywhere took about 45 days that was the normal turn around back in November


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Boy we have it easy over here in PA. I've had my CCW for almost 30 years. No courses required, no fingerprints, no appt to renew. When I renewed last fall, they sent me a letter in advance letting me know it would expire in 3 months, form to fill out. I showed up at the courthouses one morning, 5 minute wait because I was early, handed them my $20. They snapped my photo, 15 minutes later I was on my way with my new CCW.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSTracker (Oct 12, 2020)

I live in Cuyahoga, called Portage Co. Got right in for renewal $50....no wait, no problem...


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Just renewed in Stark County. You have to make an appointment on-line and they are backed up. Mine expired before renewal (not an issue).

$50 to renew and I got my new card on the spot.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Each county sheriff has his own setup, so the fees very, some take your picture, others require you to bring passport photo, etc. Call your county to see what they charge and what you need to bring. All require a certificate of completion for the CCW course, and they all will fingerprint you, and run a background check to see that you don't have the the types of felony offenses that prohibit ownership of weapons.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a four day wait for a appointment, went in today and got everything done in a short time. Did it all while I waited. No fees or classes needed, infantry nam veteran with a honorable discharge. Probaly take a class this summer to brush up on the rules and laws. This was portage county.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryhunter53 (Aug 23, 2021)

Go to Walgreens here in Ravenna for your pic . They definitely take finger prints no extra charge. sheriff department next to juvenile jail . Good luck snag.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Harryhunter53 said:


> Go to Walgreens here in Ravenna for your pic . They definitely take finger prints no extra charge. sheriff department next to juvenile jail . Good luck snag.


I got all done back back in April. Picture cost more than anything, don’t know why u have to bring a picture when they take one at the department . One for the form one for the license. Oh well all done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

